# Certified HealthCare Auditor (CHA)



## duncheart (Sep 6, 2011)

Downsized from full time hospital position due to corporate relocation. Many years of experience. I would like to find an audit position (hospital inpatient or outpatient) and work remotely until I can sell my home. I am open to relocation to geographically mild climate areas.

Besides working full time at a local hospital, I have a home office and currently have a small home (hospital clients) audit business with a national client. I am very focused and detail-oriented, as an auditor should be, of course!

I received my audit certification (CHA) thru American Institute of HealthCare Compliance, and am currently enrolled in AAPC's CPC-H program. I am also a nurse with many years of managed care and hospital revenue cycle/billing compliance experience.

Thank you for your consideration.
Julie Duncan


----------

